# Whoz your favorite Musician ??



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

You can share your favorite Classical Musician Here... Kindly mention their instrument of play and a small description about them. you can also mention your favorite vocal.


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

My personal Favorite would be few Indian artists like 
Pt.Hariprasad Chaurasia- Flute
Pt.Ravi shankar n Anoushka - Sitar
Srinivasan-Mandolin
Kadri Gopalnath-Saxo


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't matter if living or dead?
In your list there is one dead - unfortunately...

A few of mine are:

piano
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (passed away)
Yevgeny Sudbin (living)

violin
Isaac Stern (passed away)
Isabelle Faust (living)

cello
Mstislav Rostropovich (passed away)
Yo Yo Ma (living)

More to come...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Barenboim
Du-Pre
Isserlis
Nige


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Yanni. He's da bomb! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Andrew Manze on the violin, playing any baroque music, but particularly Biber's Rosary Sonatas. What a beautiful tender lyrical tone he has - how nimble, how ravishing. (Swoon!)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

At the moment, I have a great enthusiasm for the harpsichordist Christophe Rousset. 

Also the violinist Julia Fischer, whom I had the delight of seeing live a couple of weeks ago in a Mendelssohn/Ravel/Tartini concert.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got the Biber/Manze you mention, Ingelou & I've never quite taken to it. 
But I'm giving it another 'go'... as you mention it so particularly.
As for favourite musician/singer....that requires some serious consideration...but will report back to the thread, later.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

What's TC's take on Maxim Vengerov?
I absolutely love his interpretations of late romantic violin concertos.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Gustav Leonhardt
Claudio Arrau
Glenn Gould
Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I completely forgot the superlative Emma Kirkby. Her voice makes me
:swoon:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Bugs...you know I'm right.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Alfred Brendel and Murray Perahia - Piano

Probably my favorite couple of pianists. Their interpretations are always wonderful to my ears and they are a big part of my initial love for classical music.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if my absolute favorite - but no mentions of Argerich yet - y'all be trippin :/


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know about favorite musician, there are/were so many. At the moment, I have been listening and admiring a lot of recordings featuring violinist Rachel Podger. This is an interesting clip, not a performance but her thoughts on performance.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Savall. Viola da gamba.
Sokolov. Piano. Interpretation, touch.
Oistrakh. Violin. Tone, interpretation.
Wright & Fröst. Clarinet. (tie). Wright for sound, Fröst for interpretation.
Rose & Wispelwey. Cello. (tie). Interpretation, technique.

[Listed as the names get pulled up from memory, not ranked.]


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Murray Perahia for me 
His Mozart I find sublime


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

John Tesh .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Trevor Pinnock is my favorite; sensational as a harpsichord virtuoso and conductor.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Favorite...
Violinist: Maxim Vengerov
Violist: Yuri Bashmet
Cellist: Mischa Maisky/Mstislav Rostropovich
Pianist: Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's funny. I've rarely paid much attention to interpreters of classical. I'm more into composers. I know the interpreter makes all the difference, it's just rarely been my thing. Even weirder is that you could probably play me fifty guitarist recordings and I can tell you who they are and do the same with bassists and drummer and even keyboardists when it's a rock band. But for classical I could scarcely tell the difference even though classical was my first love. 

However there are a few that come to mind I can count on:

Andras Schiff, piano (except I was a little disappointed in one of his WTC interpretations, I think his earlier one.)
Daniel Barenboim, piano, conductor
Jacqueline du Pré, cello
Rostropovich, cello, conductor
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Richard Hickox, conductor (especially for all things British)
Jordi Savall, conductor 
Neeme Järvi, conductor (for championing and recording some lesser known composers)

oh, lots of others.

Though I know others love them, I find Glenn Gould and Martha Argerich a little hard to take at times. But they each have their strengths.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sviatoslav Richter, Mstislav Rostopovich, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Itzhak Perlman, Claudio Abbado, Otto Klemperer.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Paolo Pandolfo is amazing with the Viola da Gamba, and he's composed several new pieces for the instrument which are very nice.


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Doesn't matter if living or dead?
> In your list there is one dead - unfortunately...
> 
> A few of mine are:
> ...


Yeah it doesn matter livin o dead... N speaking bot ya list its amazing... was listenin to their amazing music from youtube.. thank yu for sharing..


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't know about favorite musician, there are/were so many. At the moment, I have been listening and admiring a lot of recordings featuring violinist Rachel Podger. This is an interesting clip, not a performance but her thoughts on performance.


Thank yu for sharing


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

If I have a favourite live performer, it would be our own Finghin Collins, whose playing I find to be crystal clear, highly expressive, but he adds a dash of his own personality to the show, not overacting at all, but emphasising the piece and seeming to be absorbed in an intelligent hawk-like lunge for the notes on the piano...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> It's funny. I've rarely paid much attention to interpreters of classical. I'm more into composers. I know the interpreter makes all the difference, it's just rarely been my thing. Even weirder is that you could probably play me fifty guitarist recordings and I can tell you who they are and do the same with bassists and drummer and even keyboardists when it's a rock band. But for classical I could scarcely tell the difference even though classical was my first love.


It's the same for me. If I have to think of my favorite players they are all outside classical, because in classical music the creativity belongs with few exceptions to the composer.


----------



## Tieb (Apr 30, 2014)

Mozart!!! and Liszt for sure.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Doesn't matter if living or dead?
> In your list there is one dead - unfortunately...
> 
> A few of mine are:
> ...


Oh, how did I forget? The great Julian Bream!
When I was studying classic guitar he was my idol.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! This thread has furthered my understanding... of my progress toward curmudgeon-hood. My reaction to several of the posts was 'this person has deplorable tastes.'


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kenny G. He's terribly underrated!


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Piano and violin, it really depends on the work.

Pianists, I know I can rely on Ashkenazy and Rubinstein for pretty much everything. Argerich for romantic and later. For LVB sonatas Horowitz and Brendel. Obviously Pollini for Chopin.

Violinists, one cannot go wrong with Heifetz and Oistrakh. Gidon Kremer and, like I said, Maxim Vengerov are two more recent favourites of mine.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Friedrich Gulda


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A few off the top of my head:

Kenneth Gilbert - harpsichord - fantastic Bach AOF as well as WTC and other works.
Julia Fischer - Violin - Mozart Violin Concertos
Rosalyn Tureck - Piano - Bach Goldbergs and WTC
Emma Kirby - Soprano
Craig Sheppard - Piano - Liszt and Bach
Natan Brand - Piano - Schumann


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few particularly interesting musicians regarding interpretation and intellectual views:

Yudina, Gould, Richter - piano
Scherchen, Harnoncourt, Savall - conducting etc.


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Kieran said:


> If I have a favourite live performer, it would be our own Finghin Collins, whose playing I find to be crystal clear, highly expressive, but he adds a dash of his own personality to the show, not overacting at all, but emphasising the piece and seeming to be absorbed in an intelligent hawk-like lunge for the notes on the piano...


Thannk yu for that link in your post, Seriously an amazing Musician


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Tieb said:


> Mozart!!! and Liszt for sure.


May i kNow what instrument they play and if possible share a few links of their play....


----------

